# Most loathed game you have ever played



## AdventBahamut (Jul 16, 2008)

Alright, of all the games you have played which would be the one you REALLY hate?

For me, that 'honor' goes to Tomb Raider: The Angel of Darkness. Has some pretty big framerate issues, the controls are worse than the tank-style controls in the PS1 Tomb Raiders, the game's pretty buggy (I fell through the floor, that shouldn't happen these days), and the gameplay itself just sucked.

The Mummy Returns is a close second, and the only reason it's not first is because it's actually pretty stable from what I've played.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 16, 2008)

There's too many games on my list for any proper list, so I'll just go the predictable route and say the entire Halo series.


----------



## Fou-lu (Jul 17, 2008)

I'll have to pick Dark Chronicle. That game got great reviews everywhere, so it was a huge disappointment when I finally got to play it. 

The game didn't even start out so bad, but the long random dungeons and extremely simple combat really turned me off after the first dungeon. The awkward dialogue and endless boring cutscenes also got on my nerves.


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 17, 2008)

I never really bought a bad game, but the one that comes closest is Contact for DS.

I got tired of it pretty damn quickly.


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 17, 2008)

Hmm... Recently, I'd have to say *Lost Planet* would have to earn that title.  Terrible controls, infuriating bosses, lame story.  That's the last time I buy a game that's high on production value and hype alone.  I even bought the collector's edition when it came out.  ~_~


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 17, 2008)

South Park. Nuff said.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 17, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> Hmm... Recently, I'd have to say *Lost Planet* would have to earn that title.  Terrible controls, infuriating bosses, lame story.  That's the last time I buy a game that's high on production value and hype alone.  I even bought the collector's edition when it came out.  ~_~



Really? I thought the game was great; sorta a throwback to contra-esque gameplay.



Anyway, my worst game ever has to be.....I dunno really, never bought a game that sucked quite that hard, though N3 was definatly a bit lacking...

I'll update if I find something worse in my library. XD


----------



## Azure (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh god, OH GOD, *OH GOD, MAKE IT STOP!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-17xlY_MWA
*


----------



## c0nker (Jul 17, 2008)

Halo 2 and 3...and counter-suck


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 17, 2008)

Superman 64.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 17, 2008)

i'm not sure which one it was, but it was a mechassault for the original xbox
terrible game


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 17, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Oh god, OH GOD, *OH GOD, MAKE IT STOP!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-17xlY_MWA
> *



I LOVE this game!

But really, MechAssault wasn't terrible. Lackluster, but not terrible. Supershit 64 was terrible because of how it lured unsuspecting consumers in with decent TV ads (my poor brov got so excited for this) and bit them in the arse with a $70 price tag. This was also before I discovered the wonderful world of gaming reviews.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Superman 64.


 
I concur... that game was just awful


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 17, 2008)

World of Warcraft. Easily, the death of MMORPGs.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 17, 2008)

Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 17, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem.



Prepare to burn in the wake of flaming elitists. Just sayin'.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 17, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Prepare to burn in the wake of flaming elitists. Just sayin'.



The first time through was fun, but having to play through another TWO times, just to get a "special" three minute extra ending. Not worth it. I was so disgusted, I immediately traded the game in as soon as I was finished with it.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 17, 2008)

final fantasy VIII the game sucks you get board of it before you get to the second disc


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 17, 2008)

Ahaha, that's understandable. I haven't really played the game myself, being such a pussy toward that sorta thing. The only game where I'd go through it again just to unlock something would be Mario Galaxy, and you only have to beat it twice. But couldn't you just 'Tube the ending, Ty?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 17, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Ahaha, that's understandable. I haven't really played the game myself, being such a pussy toward that sorta thing. The only game where I'd go through it again just to unlock something would be Mario Galaxy, and you only have to beat it twice. But couldn't you just 'Tube the ending, Ty?



I got the game when it first came out, and I really didn't go online much back then. (The game came out in 2002, and Youtube didn't come online until 2005)


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh, right. Pretty much any Final Fantasy game since I realised that they all suck.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh, right. Pretty much any Final Fantasy game since I realised that they all suck.



I thought FFTA was good...


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 17, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I thought FFTA was good...



Scratch that: Any of the mainstream Final Fantasy games.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 17, 2008)

Fair enough, Ty. Never got around to playing any of the FFs, though my boyfriend's trying to convince me that X is the best thing ever. I'll get to it eventually, but I keep wondering about being bombarded with bad dialogue and grinding.


----------



## Neybulot (Jul 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Superman 64.



That game was painful to play through. I almost threw the controller when I played it. Glad it was only a rental.


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 17, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem.



.... *jaw drops* ....

Oh well...  To each his own, then.  >_>;


----------



## Takun (Jul 17, 2008)

hillbilly guy said:


> final fantasy VIII the game sucks you get board of it before you get to the second disc



My favorite of the new Final Fantasy series.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 17, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem.



Yeah... no that was a pretty good game, I can see your point about needing to beat it three times with nothing really different, I just wish the god mode let you lose sanity...


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 17, 2008)

hillbilly guy said:


> final fantasy VIII the game sucks you get board of it before you get to the second disc



*Final Fantasy VIII* earned "The Most Beautiful Bad Game Ever Created" award from me.  After a gripping first disc, all the excitement was sucked out the window in favor of a good 30 hours of blatant mediocrity.  When the built-in card game ends up being more fun than the adventure itself.... you know something had to have gone wrong somewhere.


----------



## Takun (Jul 17, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> *Final Fantasy VIII* earned "The Most Beautiful Bad Game Ever Created" award from me.  After a gripping first disc, all the excitement was sucked out the window in favor of a good 30 hours of blatant mediocrity.  When the built-in card game ends up being more fun than the adventure itself.... you know something had to have gone wrong somewhere.



Was just the opposite for me, I loved the storyline and everything about it.  Liked it all.  Haven't really played through it again, but I loved going between Squall and Laguna.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 17, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> When the built-in card game ends up being more fun than the adventure itself.... you know something had to have gone wrong somewhere.



How different is the VIII card game compared to Tetra Master on IX?

I guess I'm curious cause I never played VIII.


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 18, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> How different is the VIII card game compared to Tetra Master on IX?
> 
> I guess I'm curious cause I never played VIII.



MUCH different.  In fact, I couldn't get into the one in *IX* at all.  *VIII*'s had me glued for hours.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 18, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> My favorite of the new Final Fantasy series.


 
i dont like it at all final fantasy VII was better but then the card game was prity good


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 18, 2008)

_Sonic The Hedgehog: Genesis_ for the Game Boy Advance. You know a game sucks if you find glitches in the first five minutes of gameplay and if you find new glitches each time you play it. D:


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 18, 2008)

I recently played a few minutes of the demo for Siren: Blood Curse which is coming out on the PS3 but graphics of that of a PS2. It looked ugly.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 18, 2008)

That's because it's a demo.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 18, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's because it's a demo.



Even the trailer looked bad enough.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 18, 2008)

Then the graphics might just be bad. However,



Spoiler



GRAPHICS DON'T MATTER


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 18, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Then the graphics might just be bad. However,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still looks and feels like another one of those zombie games they never stop making.


----------



## Takun (Jul 18, 2008)

hillbilly guy said:


> i dont like it at all final fantasy VII was better but then the card game was prity good



VII is so god damn overrated.  Though VI wins all:3


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 18, 2008)

VI is the best. :mrgreen:


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 18, 2008)

yea il agree with you thare


----------



## fr0stscale (Jul 18, 2008)

well i'd have to say the mario farming sim.......i shit u not


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 18, 2008)

fr0stscale said:


> well i'd have to say the mario farming sim.......i shit u not



Try Harvest Moon instead


----------



## Runefox (Jul 18, 2008)

If we're talking a game that's been overhyped and everyone loves that I absolutely cannot stand, it's a toss-up between World of Warcraft and FFVII.

If we're talking, y'know, PERIOD, then I guess that would be a much more difficult question to answer. I've played a huge amount of crap in my day...

But yeah. Action 52 on the NES. I owned that beast. It _literally_ gave me nightmares.


----------



## psion (Jul 18, 2008)

Worse game I ever played?  Has to be Battle Hunter.  The story might have been good but it was cluttered with such bad implementation that I never got that far in it.


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 18, 2008)

Mortal Kombat Deception -.- there's one fight that I just can't win! GRRRRRRRR


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 18, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> Mortal Kombat Deception -.- there's one fight that I just can't win! GRRRRRRRR



Against Chuck Norris?


----------



## JamieCobrann (Jul 20, 2008)

Diablo. I just couldn't stand that game. But I love starcraft. go figure.


----------



## Kyoujin (Jul 20, 2008)

Ninja Gaiden 2.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 20, 2008)

I think there was another but i did not like Dragon Quest XIII.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 20, 2008)

JamieCobrann said:


> Diablo. I just couldn't stand that game. But I love starcraft. go figure.



Considering that they're not even close, to being close, to being close, to being a little bit similar to each other.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh god.. The choices...
I'd have to go with WoW... The amount of boredom that game generates is insane. My friends tricked me into that trainwreck, and after 20 levels of sheer boredom and BG'ing I quit.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 21, 2008)

> World of Warcraft. Easily, the death of MMORPGs.


 
... and it's been the death of all my favorites; it even caused SOE to attack SWG like there was no, over-simplistic tomorrow.


----------



## kitetsu (Jul 21, 2008)

Cyber-cop for the Genesis.

Oh, and the BattleTech/MechWarrior series. The iconic mech designs that just seems to not want to evolve offends my weaboo mechnazi eyes. :|

*Armored Core fo lyfe*


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 21, 2008)

Perfect World got me bored very quickly...


----------



## Project_X (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Laze (Jul 21, 2008)

I think it'd have to be Clock Tower 3.

As fun as it was playing as some backwards English schoolgirl in the middle of a pretty much baron boarding school and having to actually hide your way to success instead of the typical Survival horror malarkey of shoot first and use Green Herb later...

The novelty soon worn off and I generally hated playing this game.

Also Animal Crossing, not because I hate it. I genuinely enjoy the game. I just get angry at myself because I can spend HOURS shifting stuff about my house to try and make it look perfect T_T


----------



## AnyaDServal (Jul 21, 2008)

There are many games I've played that I've hated, but Two Worlds made a new class of hate for me. Dear lord.


----------



## Seratuhl (Jul 22, 2008)

Armored Core: Nine Breaker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2Yp1LGIGKg&feature=related


OwO Why hast From Software forsaken thee?


----------



## Os (Jul 22, 2008)

I should be ready to be skinned for this one.  

*ahem*

FINAL FANTASY VII.

Most over-rated game evar.


----------



## M&Mike (Jul 22, 2008)

red steal - goddamn that game is frusturating, i get angry just thinking about it


----------



## BioRebel (Jul 22, 2008)

Boiling Point, had so much promise, but it ran like absolute CRAP, and the gameplay was garbage too.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 24, 2008)

Os said:


> FINAL FANTASY VII. Most over-rated game evar.


I agree on that. I think for many, the game holds a lot of sentimental value because if was their first RPG ever. The story was incomplete and full of holes. Worse, it focused WAY too much on filler content. A good game, yes, above average... but great? Legendary? No.

I think the nostalgia factor is far more overpowering than the game was.

That, and I was annoyed at the lead villain. Rufus? How can ANYBODY named Rufus be a badass? For a main villain he was, well... meek. Most would argue Sephiroth was the real villain, and while he may have been the final, he did very little to drive the plot forward or post any sort of threat next to Rufus. Awesome character design, copious amounts of cool factor, but he paled compared to Golbez and Kefka. Or most other villains.

For me? I think the most loathed game I've played is now Happy Tree Friends: False Alarm. After five minutes into it, I went _"I've made a mistake! A horrible, horrible mistake!"_.


----------



## Krugg (Jul 24, 2008)

Recently found a game called Austin Powers: Operation Trivia.
I was about 10 when we bought this game and I thought it would be movie trivia, when it is in fact trivia about the 60s and 70s. Sorry all of you older folks but I loathe this game for its misleading title...


----------



## Kajet (Jul 24, 2008)

Any game with the name "alex kidd" in the title, I mean that's a pretty good indication of a shit game... Or any reference to the game taking place in L.A.


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 24, 2008)

I would have to say Sims 2. I mean, cmon. Of all things you can be doing with your time other than making your sims do their homework... like doing your homework! :/



Krugg said:


> Recently found a game called Austin Powers: Operation Trivia.
> I was about 10 when we bought this game and I thought it would be movie trivia, when it is in fact trivia about the 60s and 70s. Sorry all of you older folks but I loathe this game for its misleading title...



Holy crap my parents had that game O.O


----------



## TheComet (Jul 24, 2008)

I think Phantasy Star: Universe tops the list for me

Sonic Team took one of the best RPGs I had played (Phantasy Star Online Ep. 1 & 2) and raped it with horrible voice acting, a bad storyline (why didn't they stick to the deep government conspiracy plotline of Online? ), and the idea of "lol. ammo." which screwed over the combat system. On top of that, you can't just walk out and fight, you can only do missions, which means your first 2 hours of the game in free mode is of you playing the only mission you can actually do at level 1-10 over and over and over

That and they really messed around with the races, they should've stuck to the setup they have always used, especially since the androids are no longer the power race but an accuracy race, and the whole class system went to hell. Personally, I think that unless they can find a balancing factor to put the beast race into the original race setup from Online, they should just scrap them.

The only things I like about the game is the animation is better as well as graphics, and the combat system is improved but only in certain areas, mainly the movement while attacking, strafe, lockon, and using firearms with lockon and first person. I hate the new setup where you can't assign A B and X though, that was the most clean and sexy setup you could possibly have for the game, set attacks and techniques to A B and X, and for those with R held down

meh...I tirade about this game too much XD


----------



## Oddissi (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm attempting to decide between this Spawn game I tried, or the game they made for the Saphira movie.  I was midway through the boss battle on the Spawn title when it suddenly hit me that I was having zero fun.  Sure, the cape was kinda cool, but the controls felt clunky, and I felt sorry for the boss 'cause all his polygons were showing.  Blech.  Saphira was also incredibly boring.  They simply threw you into a fight, you finished it, you got a cut-scene to advance the storyline, and then you get thrown into another battle.  Another blech.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 24, 2008)

AnyaDServal said:


> There are many games I've played that I've hated, but Two Worlds made a new class of hate for me. Dear lord.


Dear lord, a voice of reason.
it was like oblivion, but with worse graphics, gameplay, fun, storyline, and EVERYTHING
LEAST FUN GAME EVER
I can't even describe how awful this SHIT was.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 24, 2008)

Shaq Fu for SNES...damn cousins left it at my place, I did them a favor of burning it, then promptly tossing it into the pool


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 24, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Shaq Fu for SNES...damn cousins left it at my place, I did them a favor of burning it, then promptly tossing it into the pool


Did you have to close the pool?


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jul 25, 2008)

Oni because the game controls were shoddy, in my opinion. The gameplay sucked almost as much as the graphics. It was merely a tits and ass game for men. 

Orphen: Scion of Sorcery because the graphics lacked and so did the fighting system. The controls are hard to get control of and sometimes you don't even know where you are half the time.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 25, 2008)

Pikmin and Pikmin 2. I can't remember when I last played either one of them, but I remember that I freaking hated them, and was disappointed that I spent almost $50 bucks on two pieces of shit.

Also, the Baldurs Gate games.


----------



## Twitchtail (Jul 27, 2008)

JamieCobrann said:


> Diablo. I just couldn't stand that game. But I love starcraft. go figure.



I loved that game, and Diablo 2. I have both of them sitting on my desk currently, although with a broken-ass computer I cant even play those.

On a side note, I hated Blacksite: Area 51. It had potential but was ruined by crappy execution.


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 27, 2008)

Mario Kart Wii. Mainly because i love nintendo and comparitively speaking they were terrible. maybe it's not the worst game i've ever played but it sure was disapointing.

Grr at Lukar. i loved pikmin


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jul 27, 2008)

Turning Point: Fall of Liberty on the PS3 (haven't played the 360 version and don't intend to).

Holy shit does that game have some major fucking issues and major design flaws. I have never seen a game that plays like it's a fusion of different segments done by different companies before. There are clipping issues, AI problems, a difficulty curve that fultuates like a person having a seizure, physics that can only be described as BROKEN, and generally bad game design and control scheme that makes me want to beat the design team to death with a cactus covered in razor wire coated with saltwater.

It sucks balls, pure and simple.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 27, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I agree on that. I think for many, the game holds a lot of sentimental value because if was their first RPG ever. The story was incomplete and full of holes. Worse, it focused WAY too much on filler content. A good game, yes, above average... but great? Legendary? No.
> 
> I think the nostalgia factor is far more overpowering than the game was.
> 
> ...



This is very true. I've played 7, 8, 9, 10, 10-2. Everyone says 7 and 10 were great. 10 was pretty good but I loved 9 because it was pretty much the first one I played.

I can't recall any but there are a few I dislike.. I didn't find F.E.A.R. all to great.


----------



## Magica (Jul 27, 2008)

There were a lot of instances in Super Mario Sunshine where I was cursing and screaming like an angry sailor at the TV.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 27, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> Did you have to close the pool?


...the pool turned green a few days after tossing it in there....it was a sign man...A SIGN


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jul 27, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...the pool turned green a few days after tossing it in there....it was a sign man...A SIGN



Couldn't resist...


----------



## RedVein (Jul 27, 2008)

The most loathed game that i have ever played would have to be Halo. WHy?
becuase everyone makes such a big deal about, bringing up it's expectaintons, and in the end, I was disapointed.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jul 28, 2008)

Fallout: Tactics.

Very little Fallout (or logic in its setting and storyline for that matter), childish fart jokes, real-life weaponry... the missions were pretty good, but still...

It was a rather crappy spin-off.


----------



## Tezztor (Jul 28, 2008)

Dead Rising just because of the save system.... otherwise it as a fun game


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 28, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> This is very true. I've played 7, 8, 9, 10, 10-2. Everyone says 7 and 10 were great. 10 was pretty good but I loved 9 because it was pretty much the first one I played.
> 
> I can't recall any but there are a few I dislike.. I didn't find F.E.A.R. all to great.


lol :lol:

Most loathed game: Final Fantasy X

The turn-based style was okay, it was something expected, but the irritation lies in the sphere grid system. It's stupid, the system was almost as bad as the leveling from ff2. The characters were rather annoying, Tidus was a bit whiny, Lulu was a bit cold, Rikku... Rikku was just plain stupid. Yuna was probably the most bearable character and they ruined that in X-2. VA didn't help this game to be honest. This game didn't really have much of a Final Fantasy feel to it as apposed to the games that preceded it. Blitzball was horrible, (I got how to play it, it was just really boring) and the game in itself was a bit on the easy side. The whole fighting against the church was just such an overdone concept.

(slight spoilers)
The final battle is probably the one that I gripe the most about. I mean come on, every Final Fantasy game had this huge possibly difficult final battle, but this one. The one against Yevon was just a slap in the face. I mean really, a battle that you couldn't die on. I mean I've seen games that probably percieve you as retarded, but a battle that you couldn't lose, and not like that retarded Sephiroth pwned by Omnislash scene, but as an actual battle. The creators mine as well have had Yevon kill himself then giving us all this unnessassary trouble of kill it.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 28, 2008)

Awesome Possum.


----------

